# Veterinary Tests



## Asho (May 28, 2018)

This is a survey type post. 
If you have ever taken your budgie to get extensive testing done:
which tests did you get?
What were you testing for? 
How long did it take for the results to come back?
How much did it cost?

Thank you in advance for answering, really helpful for me


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Asho,
Costs can vary widely depending on where you are, I have had many tests run over the years for various reasons. I am very lucky that my avian vet does many tests in house so I get the results the same day. When I get a new bird I take it in for an initial exam which includes a CBC and blood chemistry which runs about $300 added to that is a fecal gram stain and sometimes a throat swab which can run an additional $30 to $75. 
Barium x-rays looking for GI issues or tumors depending on how many views, I think ran about $250, vet reads them immediately.
Culture and sensitivity on bacteria, this one was sent out and you have to wait several days to see if anything grows, this I did a few years ago and I think it was about $170.
Are you looking for something in particular?


----------



## Asho (May 28, 2018)

Thanks for the information. Stanley is going to the vet next week for his watery poop and excessive drinking, which I think is kidney related, and I don’t exactly know what kind of tests they’d run for that. I just want to be prepared. I’m thinking blood CHEM or gram stain.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Just the gram stain should not be too expensive, it's when you start getting into the blood work that it really starts to add up. I would expect that the vet would give you a cost estimate beforehand, if not make sure you ask about the cost before anything is done. If the vet has a good deal of experience with birds they can often tell by symptoms what may be the issue and treat based on that if it can be determined that it is not an immediate life threatening issue.


----------



## Asho (May 28, 2018)

Thanks again Cody. I will definitely ask beforehand. I think I can do a gram stain and some medication if it is prescribed, and I can go back for a blood test if needed.

Edit: forgot to add, are gram stains read immediately?


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Before breeding any of my birds, they go in for a physical exam and a gram stain.

Exam: $99.50
Gram Stain: $85.00


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Asho said:


> Thanks again Cody. I will definitely ask beforehand. I think I can do a gram stain and some medication if it is prescribed, and I can go back for a blood test if needed.
> 
> Edit: forgot to add, are gram stains read immediately?


If the vet has a veterinary technician on staff it should be read right away, if it is being sent out you will have to wait.


----------

